# need help adgusting scope



## billinator (Oct 30, 2006)

are there places were i can have sum one agust my scope accuratley ?? 8)


----------



## billinator (Oct 30, 2006)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? uke:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

wood sirtantly liek two help butt.................


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

How about your....dad, or perhaps your grammar teacher?

If you are as old as I am thinking you may want to have adult supervision?

Dont shoot your eye out kid.


----------



## billinator (Oct 30, 2006)

ive shot a squiirles eye out before


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

holy cow.


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

its kinda cheap, not price wise, but i use a laser bore sight. its a rod to fit the caliber of a gun, and a laser pointer projects a straight beam out from your barrel. do that and look through your scope to get crosshairs on it. then shoot to see how off you are. usualy takes me 2-30 min to sight it in from scratch


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

First of all what are you shooting ,Shot gun ,Riffle or bow . Its all the same concept, And its nice to have someone to help you. If you have no idea were its shooting,if you have the room to shoot what ever it is .Get a target 4x8 sheet of plywood it works fine .Unless you are shooting arrows then get some staw. Draw a x on the target ,step back to were to want to shoot 10,20, 50 yds then take a shot at the center of the x .You will need a gun vice to steady the the gun for a adjustment .If you don't have a vice don't worry I have done it without .But this is were the friend comes in .Hold your gun ,or in the vice, put the cross hares of the scope on the x of the target where you shooting . Then have your friend turn the windage or the elevation , does'nt matter which one you do first. back to where you shot , until your cross hares cover the hole where your shot went thur .You may have to do this once or twice to get your scope sighted in ,but this the easiest way to do it and its fun and the best part you don't have to pay someone 40 to100 dollars to do it for you. :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

It's better to use a rest, or at the very least sandbags to secure the rifle, that way when you adjust the scope (not your friend), you know exactly where it needs to be moved.

Also, before you try to sight it in, make sure all the screws on the scope rings and mounts are tight, as well as the screws on your gun, because any of them being loose will affect how accurate your shooting can be. (Not too tight, though, or you'll crack plastic and strip the screws. Just good and snug)

:sniper:


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

Cleankill 47 is right about the screws ,I'am so use to doing it myself that somethings get over looked. I didn't mean he needed a friend ,but if you don't have sand bags or vice ,and you have to hold it steady a friend is nice to have ,But yes I have done it myself without a vice ,just standing and leaning against the garage. It takes alittle longer .But there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------

